# Pre-order open for Project "Kingston"



## Yao

the pre-order page is now up and running

Project "Kingston" Pre-order

If you have any questions about the terms of the pre-order please post them here in this thread.

About the coupon code....you don't need one to complete the order. Out of appreciation to those that took all of the surveys that got this project off the ground I have provided then with a coupon code for an additional modest discount. If they didnt' take the time to take the survey we wouldn't be here  If you took the surveys but didn't get the e-mail I sent last night please let me know.

2/3/2009: *Approaching 100...*reservations at this point. I suspect that it won't take long to get to 100 so wanted to give some notice to those still on the fence.

Please note that though the 1st stage of the pre-order is closing soon your deposits are still refundable. I expect that by the end of this month I will be committed to orders with suppliers. At that point the 1st stage pre-orders will be non-refundable.


----------



## sschum

Excellent, Bill. I'm ready to order and it asks for a coupon. Is there an email going out soon?


----------



## Yao

sschum said:


> Excellent, Bill. I'm ready to order and it asks for a coupon. Is there an email going out soon?


Just went out. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## sschum

Yao said:


> Just went out. Let me know if you don't get it.


 Nothing yet. :-(


----------



## -thorsten-

:-!


----------



## scottslot

Didn't get anything here Bill....I also keep getting emails to my old email address....how do I change that permanently? I thought it already was. Really want in on this and would like to reserve. Are they going to be numbered at all? Any chance at reserving #s? If so, 15 is my request. - Scott


----------



## es335

Yao said:


> the pre-order page is now up and running
> 
> Project "Kingston" Pre-order
> 
> If you have any questions about the terms of the pre-order please post them here in this thread.


Why make it a limited edition? Seems like your Sub tribute is what many have asked for: a genuine tool watch with matte dial harkening back to the "classic look." Especially since the modern day Rolex sub features effeminate white gold applied hour indices which dilute and betray the tool watch origins of the piece.


----------



## rcarbonetti

Bill, Order placed for the Kingston. Can I have 007 of 300? Just thought I would ask. What kind of coupon are the other posts referring to? Looking forward to the watch.

Robert


----------



## siggy

Bill

Just place my order for project "Kingston" but there must be a problem with the coupon mailing because I didn't receive mine either, I hope this can be sorted out at a later date.

As for reserving of numbers, if this is possible may I have number 1 or if that's gone 300. If it is not a numbered edition, then not a problem at all.


regards

siggy


----------



## giosdad

Pre-order placed.
I love the additional items that will be sent. Sure to make this piece an heirloom to be passed on for generations.

Thanks Bill. I have given some preferred serial numbers if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Yao

sschum said:


> Nothing yet. :-(


I sent the information to you in a PM.


----------



## Yao

I will send you a PM with the code. The e-mail message was sent to the address you listed in the survey, which I think you took. For a new address you can update that information by logging on to your account at www.mkiiwatches.com or if that doesn't work I guess try PM'ing it to me.



scottslot said:


> Didn't get anything here Bill....I also keep getting emails to my old email address....how do I change that permanently? I thought it already was. Really want in on this and would like to reserve. Are they going to be numbered at all? Any chance at reserving #s? If so, 15 is my request. - Scott


----------



## Yao

This watch as it will be manufactured won't fit well into how I see the standard collection. For example if the original (and I think it did) has a glossy dial that is how this watch will be done. Also we will be using an oversized crown at 8 mm. To me these two key elements that define the 6538 aren't very practical from a tool watch perspective but I wouldn't change them because it will change the whole feel of the watch.



es335 said:


> Why make it a limited edition? Seems like your Sub tribute is what many have asked for: a genuine tool watch with matte dial harkening back to the "classic look." Especially since the modern day Rolex sub features effeminate white gold applied hour indices which dilute and betray the tool watch origins of the piece.


----------



## Yao

siggy said:


> Bill
> 
> Just place my order for project "Kingston" but there must be a problem with the coupon mailing because I didn't receive mine either, I hope this can be sorted out at a later date.
> 
> As for reserving of numbers, if this is possible may I have number 1 or if that's gone 300. If it is not a numbered edition, then not a problem at all.
> 
> regards
> 
> siggy


I will adjust your order manually and credit back the difference.


----------



## bullitt731

Yao said:


> the pre-order page is now up and running
> 
> Project "Kingston" Pre-order
> 
> If you have any questions about the terms of the pre-order please post them here in this thread.


Preorder placed; if these will have serial numbers I would apreciate any number with a 7 in it.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## pplateau

Just placed my order with paypal Bill; low number also ie below 25 if that is possible: also, are you planning a M size Quad 10 of 38/39 mm also??

Dick Buxbaum


----------



## Rob T

Pre-order placed! Looking forward to seeing this project evolve.

Cheers,

Rob.


----------



## sschum

Yao said:


> I sent the information to you in a PM.


Thanks Bill. Order placed.

Scott


----------



## Donald Grant

Pre-order placed. Can't wait

DG


----------



## timbo

Yao said:


> the pre-order page is now up and running
> 
> Project "Kingston" Pre-order
> 
> If you have any questions about the terms of the pre-order please post them here in this thread.


I'm in, too!


----------



## Donald Grant

Bill, I posted the pre-order link over at AJB here:

http://www.ajb007.co.uk/index.php?topic=32133&cpage=2


----------



## ScottH

*I'm in on the Pre-Order...*

I didn't use any coupon code but the order seemed to go through just fine. I'm really looking forward to the final product and I'll probably be a customer for the TR project as well. In fact, once the Kingston shows up and it's warm enough I'll take mine surfing. Thanks Bill.


----------



## jhobbs

Pre-Order Placed. This is exciting. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Thieuster

Mr. Yao,

I've sent you an email on your [email protected] email address regarding creating a new account before pre-ordering a Kingston.


----------



## yjfang

Just placed my order too. How exciting! Joe F


----------



## k7lro

Order placed. I didn't participate in the survey - saw it too late - but it's not a big deal at all. I hope you can get these done by Christmas! That would be great.


----------



## abuemily

Hey Bill, got the e-mail this morning and just made my deposit. How do we find out if
we are one of the "plank owners"? If at all possible, I'd like to have nr. 86 to match other
watches. Thanks.


----------



## Thieuster

Thieuster said:


> Mr. Yao,
> 
> I've sent you an email on your [email protected] email address regarding creating a new account before pre-ordering a Kingston.


Problem is solved: I figured out how to fill in a non-USA address :-!(prov/state line was a problem) when I created an account.

The account is up and running and I've placed my pre-order. If there's going to be a # on the watch, I would like to have #031, the same as my Stingray!

Regards,
Menno


----------



## Tetraflop

Pre-order placed.

No. 88 please.
Same as Stingray + LRRP ( ? ).

Best regards
Dietmar


----------



## andrewb

Hi Bill, also didnt recieve a coupon number , will order as soon as I do, great project just ran 5 miles in the English rain musing it.


----------



## tallguy

Bill, might I suggest you verify whether serial number reservations can be made before you get inundated? BTW, if so, I'd like 117 :thanks:roll:


----------



## k7lro

I'm curious - while it's really no one's business, I'm sure we'd love to see how many orders have been placed after a few days. I believe that you're limiting the total to 300 which I'm sure you'll have no trouble selling out.


----------



## andrewb

OK my nerve broke and I placed the order without the coupon, didnt dare miss out!


----------



## Docwein

*Order placed. Just one more plug for the name I suggested*

the "Quartermaster." In honor of Q aka Major Boothroyd, supplied 007 with his watches. Does have a naval connection, the navigator on a ship. Just my two cents.:-s


----------



## Denizen

*oversized crown...*

Is there a mock-up CAD image (to scale) of current proposal. i'm trying to picture a 8mm crown on a 39mm case and have the feeling the proportions will look a little odd. :think:

i'm all for larger crowns for better functionality but suspect that 8mm may be overpowering for the case and thickness of this model.

note to self: measure some crowns when i get home.



Yao said:


> This watch as it will be manufactured won't fit well into how I see the standard collection. For example if the original (and I think it did) has a glossy dial that is how this watch will be done. Also we will be using an oversized crown at 8 mm. To me these two key elements that define the 6538 aren't very practical from a tool watch perspective but I wouldn't change them because it will change the whole feel of the watch.


----------



## tallguy

*Re: oversized crown...*



Denizen said:


> Is there a mock-up CAD image (to scale) of current proposal. i'm trying to picture a 8mm crown on a 39mm case and have the feeling the proportions will look a little odd. :think:
> 
> i'm all for larger crowns for better functionality but suspect that 8mm may be overpowering for the case and thickness of this model.
> 
> note to self: measure some crowns when i get home.


u might want to take a gander at the other threadb-)


----------



## Yao

Basically everyone at this stage of the pre-order will be classified as "plank-owners".



abuemily said:


> Hey Bill, got the e-mail this morning and just 'made my deposit. How do we find out if
> we are one of the "plank owners"? If at all possible, I'd like to have nr. 86 to match other
> watches. Thanks.


----------



## Yao

Yes you can request a number. Number 007 I think will just be randomly assigned since its probably the most sought after. But please send your request in an e-mail to [email protected] rather than posting here. That way I can print out your requests and match it to your order and a real name rather than a handle.



tallguy said:


> Bill, might I suggest you verify whether serial number reservations can be made before you get inundated? BTW, if so, I'd like 117 :thanks:roll:


----------



## GraniteQuarry

Deposit just paid, and emailed re. serial Bill.

:-!


----------



## JohnnyP

Yao said:


> Yes you can request a number. Number 007 I think will just be randomly assigned since its probably the most sought after. But please send your request in an e-mail to [email protected] rather than posting here. That way I can print out your requests and match it to your order and a real name rather than a handle.


Hi Bill,

I'm in. Happy to go into the pot for a chance of the #007.

Can't wait for this one!

J


----------



## WiscOmega

Just paid my pre-order depost. 

I was not initially a fan of this watch concept, but the more I have thought about the fact that I will never ever plunk down $3000+ for a Sub makes the Kingston the one to get.

CamFam strap on this one of course!

Ciao,


----------



## Yao

andrewb said:


> OK my nerve broke and I placed the order without the coupon, didnt dare miss out!


Send me an e-mail to [email protected] and we will adjust the deposit paid manually.


----------



## gotmpwr

Count me in also, just placed my deposit, as well as my serial # request.


----------



## pplateau

I asked to cancel my preorder; so pls Bill give my number to someone else; many thanks


----------



## Yao

Okay. Please send me and e-mail. Kindly do not post these kinds of requests on the forum as it is harder for me track, organize, and utlimately I may not see it.



pplateau said:


> I asked to cancel my preorder; so pls Bill give my number to someone else; many thanks


----------



## Yao

*We have already exceeded 50 reservations...*

in less than 24 hours. I am kind of surprised to be honest. Pleasantly surprised though. It will take me a few days to process all of the reservations, assign sales order numbers, and e-mail them out.


----------



## GraniteQuarry

*Re: We have already exceeded 50 reservations...*



Yao said:


> in less than 24 hours. I am kind of surprised to be honest. Pleasantly surprised though. It will take me a few days to process all of the reservations, assign sales order numbers, and e-mail them out.


LOL that's what happens Bill when you offer a great product at an unbelievably modest price :-d


----------



## NWP627

*Re: We have already exceeded 50 reservations...*



granitequarry said:


> lol that's what happens bill when you offer a great product at an unbelievably modest price :-d


+++++++1
n


----------



## Galpo

*Pre-order for Project "Kingston"*

Hello Mr Yao and all other MKII forumers,

Excited to say I've just placed my order.
I've sent you (Mr Yao) an Email with a question before that,
but then I was afraid to "miss this train", so you may ignore my mail.

Good luck with this GREAT project!!! :-!
Galpo


----------



## Yao

*Re: Pre-order for Project "Kingston"*

Nice to have your aboard. 



Galpo said:


> Hello Mr Yao and all other MKII forumers,
> 
> Excited to say I've just placed my order.
> I've sent you (Mr Yao) an Email with a question before that,
> but then I was afraid to "miss this train", so you may ignore my mail.
> 
> Good luck with this GREAT project!!! :-!
> Galpo


----------



## camfam

WiscOmega said:


> Just paid my pre-order depost.
> 
> I was not initially a fan of this watch concept, but the more I have thought about the fact that I will never ever plunk down $3000+ for a Sub makes the Kingston the one to get.
> 
> CamFam strap on this one of course!
> 
> Ciao,


Yes, and to get a shoulderless sub you would need $15,000! Straps will be ready about March 7, according to Phoenix.

Cam


----------



## atilla4346

I have proudly made my payment and very glad to be in this project.:-dAlso sent an email with my request number.


----------



## Ken268

atilla4346 said:


> I have proudly made my payment and very glad to be in this project.:-dAlso sent an email with my request number.


Sent in my order last night. Wondering about how a date version would look like either with the date at 3 or 4:30. Wasn't sure if it would take away from the piece as a whole! Ken


----------



## brian31

Watch looks tremendous! Just placed my pre-order. 

Requested serial number - #72. Thanks!
Brian


----------



## MDS

Hi Bill,

I just ordered but completely forgot to enter the coupon code.  It also charged shipping; I'm not sure it should have done that. I hope you can adjust my error regarding the coupon code at your end. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Mike


----------



## Yao

Please send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will adjust the balance. It will take a little while though as I have quite a few e-mails to go through.



MDS said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I just ordered but completely forgot to enter the coupon code.  It also charged shipping; I'm not sure it should have done that. I hope you can adjust my error regarding the coupon code at your end. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Mike


----------



## racerx454

#77 requested.


----------



## jhobbs

I keep seeing the requests for a specific #, not sure if that was a benefit of the coupon or not, but to keep it simple I'm OK with any number. I can't really think of any number that I'd want to you can assign me whatever is left...I don't want to take a number from anyone.


----------



## cpotters

Bill -

I think I must have been one of the first to pre-order, within a few minutes of the post, but I checked order status under my name and didn't see anything. Should I, or will it take a while to update? Thanks


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Bill,

I had my serial number request included in the comments text box on my pre-order, but followed up per your posted request; email with request for S/N 042 sent. Should match my looming LRRP as well.


----------



## Yao

Its going to take a little while. There are far more pre-orders than I anticipated.



cpotters said:


> Bill -
> 
> I think I must have been one of the first to pre-order, within a few minutes of the post, but I checked order status under my name and didn't see anything. Should I, or will it take a while to update? Thanks


----------



## giosdad

Yao said:


> Its going to take a little while. There are far more pre-orders than I anticipated.


This is great news, Bill Congrats.

We will bear delays for good reasons such as this. It is a testament of the good products you produce and the desire for classic projects such as this.

Thanks for the oppurtunity to have some influence on this project.


----------



## JSim

*Re: Pre-order placed*

Hi Bill, I've placed my order with desired serial numbers. Thank you for offering us a chance to contribute our views (thru surveys) towards realizing such a horological gem. I look forward to the success of this project. Cheers! :-!


----------



## GregoryD

Yao said:


> the pre-order page is now up and running
> 
> Project "Kingston" Pre-order
> 
> If you have any questions about the terms of the pre-order please post them here in this thread.
> 
> About the coupon code....you don't need one to complete the order. Out of appreciation to those that took all of the surveys that got this project off the ground I have provided then with a coupon code for an additional modest discount. If they didnt' take the time to take the survey we wouldn't be here  If you took the surveys but didn't get the e-mail I sent last night please let me know.


Just placed my order on your website! I'm really looking forward to seeing how this project evolves and takes shape. Thanks for letting the watch community have input into this project, it's really a unique opportunity.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## delahood

I'm in, big fun.


----------



## MDS

Yao said:


> Please send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will adjust the balance. It will take a little while though as I have quite a few e-mails to go through.


Thanks Bill...email sent Saturday evening.


----------



## para-dox

Great project Bill, deposit paid at the weekend:-! have sent an e-mail about not receiving the coupon. Watching this one with anticipation.


----------



## Yao

b-) going through my e-mails now. I probably won't get to the ones received in the last few days until later in the week but I am working on it.



para-dox said:


> Great project Bill, deposit paid at the weekend:-! have sent an e-mail about not receiving the coupon. Watching this one with anticipation.


----------



## TomK

Hi Bill,

I hate to add to your long list of repetitive emails concerning the coupons, but I am also a survery participant who did not receive an email with a coupon. I'm ready to pre-order the watch. Thanks so much.


----------



## TomK

I have pre-ordered and am all set! It is an honor and privilege to actually be involved and have input to design of the watch. That is a first for me. I now feel very connected to the project and can't wait for the final version and delivery. Thanks Bill!


----------



## dosei

Bill
Is it possible to have a Chinese lucky number, like #038 out of 300 or 168? I just placed an order. Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## giosdad

dosei said:


> Bill
> Is it possible to have a Chinese lucky number, like #038 out of 300 or 168? I just placed an order. Thanks.
> 
> Dennis


Bill asked that we send our requests for specific serial number in an e-mail to [email protected] rather than posting here.


----------



## Yao

*Approaching 100*

reservations at this point. I suspect that it won't take much longer to get to 100 so wanted to give some notice to those still on the fence.

Please note that even though the 1st stage of the pre-order is closing soon your deposits are still refundable. I expect that by the end of this month I will be committed to orders with suppliers. At that point the 1st stage pre-orders will be non-refundable.


----------



## k7lro

*Re: Approaching 100*



Yao said:


> reservations at this point. I suspect that it won't take much longer to get to 100 so wanted to give some notice to those still on the fence.
> 
> Please note that even though the 1st stage of the pre-order is closing your deposits are still refundable. I expect that by the end of this month I will be committed to orders with suppliers. At that point the 1st stage pre-orders will be non-refundable.












Please do everything possible to keep the delivery set for 4Q2009!


----------



## NWP627

*Re: Approaching 100*



Yao said:


> reservations at this point. I suspect that it won't take much longer to get to 100 so wanted to give some notice to those still on the fence.
> 
> Please note that even though the 1st stage of the pre-order is closing soon your deposits are still refundable. I expect that by the end of this month I will be committed to orders with suppliers. At that point the 1st stage pre-orders will be non-refundable.


For those of us not on the fence and already committed that is very good news
N


----------



## Bomben77

Who can stay away from this?! Im in! Payed and pre-ordered today!


----------



## lichmd

Looking forward to this one.
Prepaid and serial number requested.
Cheers,
J


----------



## usc1

I am IN!!! :-!

I was procrastinating until I read a post stating that 100 pre-orders have almost been reached. 

I just paid my deposit tonight. 

I cannot wait. 

I have come full circle and decided to end my watch collecting with this sub homage. I started with a Rolex sub and will end with this sub. :-( (a sentimental frown)

The direct input portion of this project is the best. Everyone as such great ideas. 

Regards,
Peter


----------



## countchocula8

I'm finally in after trying to fight off the urge for so long. I figure I would eventually get the watch, so might as well buy it now to support the project while it is still in its infancy. The bonus swag doesn't hurt either


----------



## tallguy

countchocula8 said:


> I'm finally in after trying to fight off the urge for so long. I figure I would eventually get the watch, so might as well buy it now to support the project while it is still in its infancy. The bonus swag doesn't hurt either


Smart move!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Recht

I am also in. Just under the wire of the first one hundred I suppose. Glad I made it.


----------



## giosdad

Recht said:


> I am also in. Just under the wire of the first one hundred I suppose. Glad I made it.


Great to have you. I wonder what the pre-order number is up to?


----------



## Dave E

Just done a pre-order.


----------



## bompi

So did I.

I've been willing to get a MKII for quite a while and I'm glad to seize this opportunity.

I hope I'm still amongst the first hundred, though ...


----------



## bompi

BTW, when would I know I'm amongst the (hundred) happy few ?


----------



## Galpo

As far as I understand, you would not be able to deposit a pre-order if you
you were not within the magnificent 100...
but I'm only speculating :-x


----------



## bompi

I hope you're right ;-)


----------



## Recht

giosdad said:


> Great to have you. I wonder what the pre-order number is up to?


 Thanks Barry!


----------



## Farrell

giosdad said:


> I wonder what the pre-order number is up to?


You're not the only one.


----------



## Galpo

Farrell said:


> You're not the only one.


According to the number of votes on the lume color,
It's over 90...:roll:


----------



## bompi

Pre-order is closed, by now.

I guess I'm in the nineties ... I'd like to get the 99th, actually


----------



## bompi

_Double-post once again. Sorry ! (a connection issue or maybe a server issue ?)_


----------



## Jeffrey Schauer

Bill, 
Having just heard about the Kingston project, I missed out on stage 1 of the preorder. Do you have have some vague idea as to when stage 2 might open? I don't want to be late again. Thanks.
Jeff Schauer


----------



## bompi

I must say I've been lucky on this one since I went back surfing the MKII site by chance.


----------



## Yao

*Please note that the order status*

system has not been updated yet for the Kingston pre-orders. We weren't expecting the level of interest in this project that we received so took care of the e-mail confirmations first and will do the order status portal updates gradually over the next week.


----------



## Rob T

*Re: Please note that the order status*

Just wondering - have serial numbers been allocated yet?

Cheers,

Rob.


----------



## Yao

*No not yet....*

the first cut of the serial numbers will be done next week. After that we will go through it more carefully to try to make sure that returning customers get the numbers that they did on the LRRP project or their "usual" number.



Rob T said:


> Just wondering - have serial numbers been allocated yet?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob.


----------



## bompi

*Re: No not yet....*

huh ... how do we let you know which number would please us most ?

[for instance my favourite number would be 99 or, if not available, a two-digits prime number such as 37 or 41, say ;-)].


----------



## tallguy

*Re: No not yet....*



bompi said:


> huh ... how do we let you know which number would please us most ?
> 
> [for instance my favourite number would be 99 or, if not available, a two-digits prime number such as 37 or 41, say ;-)].


Bill had asked for an email sent when you placed your pre-order with your requested number. :-! From page two of this thread:

_Yes you can request a number. Number 007 I think will just be randomly assigned since its probably the most sought after. But please send your request in an e-mail to __[email protected]__ rather than posting here. That way I can print out your requests and match it to your order and a real name rather than a handle.
_


----------



## bompi

*Re: No not yet....*

Oops ! Sorry, chaps !


----------



## Quartersawn

Jeffrey Schauer said:


> Bill,
> Having just heard about the Kingston project, I missed out on stage 1 of the preorder. Do you have have some vague idea as to when stage 2 might open? I don't want to be late again. Thanks.
> Jeff Schauer


I'm in the same boat, missed the first pre-order by a couple of days. When does stage 2 become available? Is there a mailing or waiting list we can sign up on?


----------



## Yao

*Would you still want to put down a deposit even though...*

delivery of a phase 2 Kingston probably won't be until Jan/Feb 2010? I was going to wait but if there are really still that many people interested in pre-ordering I will re-open it sooner.



Saxon007 said:


> I'm in the same boat, missed the first pre-order by a couple of days. When does stage 2 become available? Is there a mailing or waiting list we can sign up on?


----------



## Quartersawn

I'm ready to roll, the money is burning a hole in my pocket right now, lol


----------



## ntr

Saxon007 said:


> I'm in the same boat, missed the first pre-order by a couple of days. When does stage 2 become available? Is there a mailing or waiting list we can sign up on?


+1!!



Yao said:


> delivery of a phase 2 Kingston probably won't be until Jan/Feb 2010? I was going to wait but if there are really still that many people interested in pre-ordering I will re-open it sooner.


Yes please...



Saxon007 said:


> I'm ready to roll, the money is burning a hole in my pocket right now, lol


+ 1!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Schauer

*Re: Would you still want to put down a deposit even though...*

I'd also be interested in getting in on Phase 2, having missed Phase 1 by an hour.


----------



## Yao

*Okay.....*

I will open the 2nd stage later this week.


----------



## ntr

*Re: Okay.....*

Thanks

:-!


----------



## Yao

*Had a few minutes after catching up on some e-mails....*

the 2nd stage is now open: Project Kingston


----------



## Quartersawn

Thanks! :-!


----------



## Jeffrey Schauer

*Re: Had a few minutes after catching up on some e-mails....*

I'm in. If we're picking numbers, could I get 103?
Jeff Schauer


----------



## Yao

*Please e-mail me any serial number request....*

nice to have you aboard. :-!



Jeffrey Schauer said:


> I'm in. If we're picking numbers, could I get 103?
> Jeff Schauer


----------



## ntr

*Re: Had a few minutes after catching up on some e-mails....*



Yao said:


> the 2nd stage is now open: Project Kingston


I fear I've missed something yesterday while pre-ordering...o| no coupon, nothing to pay and this morning nothing in the basket?

Do I need a coupon? ....


----------



## Yao

*You don't need a coupon....*

If you submitted an order yesterday but didn't send payment please send me an e-mail to [email protected] We got two pre-orders yesterday without payment.



ntr said:


> I fear I've missed something yesterday while pre-ordering...o| no coupon, nothing to pay and this morning nothing in the basket?
> 
> Do I need a coupon? ....


----------



## ntr

*Re: You don't need a coupon....*



Yao said:


> If you submitted an order yesterday but didn't send payment please send me an e-mail to [email protected] We got two pre-orders yesterday without payment.


Thanks for the info:-!. Mail sent...


----------



## iguoh

Just pre-ordered! Can't wait!


----------



## chrisjones3

I am in too for the second pre prder stage! I take it we can confirm the $200 spares kit at the ordering phase?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Yao

*I will invoice the 2nd stage customers....*

in one batch later in April or May. It will be too confusing to do it when the ordering phase opens.



chrisjones3 said:


> I am in too for the second pre prder stage! I take it we can confirm the $200 spares kit at the ordering phase?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


----------



## kojo

*Re: I will invoice the 2nd stage customers....*

excellent


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

chrisjones3 said:


> I am in too for the second pre prder stage! I take it we can confirm the $200 spares kit at the ordering phase?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Hey Bill, could you either reitirate the spares / "swag" package, and whether it comes WITH the "plank owner" order, or requires an add on fee? I thought it came with the first level pre-order, but don't want to miss out on the spares even if there is a fee. Sorry for my confusion, I just sometimes need a little reminder.


----------



## kojo

Hi Bill. I've ordered 2nd stage. I don't quite understand the spares parts thing... This is my 1st mkii. I'm assuming that if I don't buy the spares that if/as/when my watch needs servicing, if I send it to you, you will have all the necessary parts. I'm guessing that the extra parts are more for those amongst us who can service their own watches?


----------



## ScottH

JDS (Ohio) said:


> Hey Bill, could you either reitirate the spares / "swag" package, and whether it comes WITH the "plank owner" order, or requires an add on fee? I thought it came with the first level pre-order, but don't want to miss out on the spares even if there is a fee. Sorry for my confusion, I just sometimes need a little reminder.


The way I understand it the first 100 orders, aka "plank" orders, include the spares package in the purchase price. The second 100 buyers have the option to purchase the spares package at $200. The final 100 watches open to general purchase do not have the option for the spares. The reason for the spares package is to insure that the watches are serviceable well into the future. Since this is a limited run once the watches are gone there will be no replacement cases or anything else specific to this watch available. If you have the spares kit even if you do major damage to the watch 20 years on down the road any competent watchmaker will be able to rebuild it.


----------



## k7lro

This is consistent with my understanding also. It's what makes this a great value and a great modivation to get your order completed.


----------



## Yao

that's pretty much spot on. The second stage may not have 100 slots though. I will have to weigh that against the interest. I have to save watches for my dealers and if I have underestimated demand then we have to make sure there are enough spares for the 3rd stage customers. We can't go and sell all of the remaining spare parts to the 2nd stage customers.



ScottH said:


> The way I understand it the first 100 orders, aka "plank" orders, include the spares package in the purchase price. The second 100 buyers have the option to purchase the spares package at $200. The final 100 watches open to general purchase do not have the option for the spares. The reason for the spares package is to insure that the watches are serviceable well into the future. Since this is a limited run once the watches are gone there will be no replacement cases or anything else specific to this watch available. If you have the spares kit even if you do major damage to the watch 20 years on down the road any competent watchmaker will be able to rebuild it.


----------



## Cowbiker

On stage 2 pre-order, will opt for spares kit.


----------



## asotomayor

I'm a new member though I have been reading watchuseek forums for a long time to get a lot more of an understanding and appreciation for watches. I was very excited when I found out MK II watches is paying tribute to one of the best looking watches ever. I can't wait to order my Kingston watch now!

I have but one question about the 2nd stage pre-order. At this stage, does the watch not include a bracelet/strap of any kind? It is not clear to me from markiiwatches website. Can someone please clarify this for me? Thank you!!!


----------



## tomr

I am a new member here, as well, also primarily due to my interest in the new Kingston, which I have placed my pre-order for. The Kingston will come with a bracelet, which you can read and see examples of in the posted "Sticky" for that topic.

Although I like the bracelet design, I also will be wearing the watch with various straps, and would like to see a Mark ll buckle or deployment clasp made available, as well.


----------



## asotomayor

Thanks a lot! I definitely have to learn to navigate better through this forum. Thanks again! I'm ordering my Kingston right now!


----------



## Yao

*Update on the project...*

the first draft of the case design is ready. The revised bracelet drawings are also ready for my review. I have to review both sets of drawings this weekend. Please note that no images of the drawings posted at this time because I am certain that changes will be required. I haven't ever seen a set of 1st draft drawings that didn't need significant changes.


----------



## Yao

*Please note that*

the 2nd stage of the Kingston pre-order will close next week. E-mails to second stage customers will go out soon after that to confirm interest in the parts kits and to collect payment for those kits so that I can finalize the order for the components.


----------



## sunster

*Re: Please note that*

Does that mean there's been near 200 pre-orders?


----------



## obie

*Re: Please note that*

Correct!


----------



## tomr

Sure looks like there has been a good response to the Kingston project. I'm glad that I got in on the second phase. 

I have a question, though, regarding the upcoming decision that we will have to make on the parts kit. Is the kit a necessity in being able to ensure service or repair of the watch in the future, or will Bill maintain a parts inventory for future service requirements?

Also, sometime ago I inquired about the possible availability of a Kingston MK ll buckle or deployment buckle for those who prefer a leather strap. Has there been any consideration for such?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## obie

The parts kit is being offered so those that choose to service a watch themselves or take it to a watchmaker already have the parts in hand. Bill will keep an inventory of spare parts as required, however believed that the spare part offering would be of interest to member, which it is. 

In regards to the strap/buckle option, the Kingston is going to be shipped on the bracelet and I don't believe you will see an option for a strap/buckle being offered with the projuct, since it is going to be a LE edition.


----------



## k7lro

*Re: Please note that*



obie said:


> Correct!


You know, that's pretty darn cool.


----------



## Yao

The last 100 will be reserved for the dealers and US retail sales.


----------



## sunster

That's fantastic. Well done
How's the new drawings coming along Bill?


----------



## iFunky

*Re: Please note that*



Yao said:


> the 2nd stage of the Kingston pre-order will close next week. E-mails to second stage customers will go out soon after that to confirm interest in the parts kits and to collect payment for those kits so that I can finalize the order for the components.


Received an email from Bill about order confirmation but nothing on it about the spare kit :think:

Moreover I have a "local pick-up" on my order .... could it be switch to normal shipping on the last payment?

Thanks
Yves


----------



## kojo

*Re: Please note that*



iFunky said:


> Received an email from Bill about order confirmation but nothing on it about the spare kit :think:
> 
> Me too..


----------



## obie

*Re: Please note that*

Once the 2nd stage preorder closes this or next week an email will go out next week inquiring who will be ordering the spare part kits.


----------



## tallguy

*Re: Please note that*



iFunky said:


> Received an email from Bill about order confirmation but nothing on it about the spare kit :think:
> 
> Moreover I have a "local pick-up" on my order .... could it be switch to normal shipping on the last payment?
> 
> Thanks
> Yves


Yves, I'm pretty sure the "local pickup" is just there so that you wouldn't be charged shipping on your deposit by Bill's ordering system....I'm quite sure Bill isn't expecting a visit from all 200 of us:-d:-d (wow, and thanks for giving me the opportunity to make my 1800th post on WUS!)


----------



## Sirex

Hi everybody,

I've just added as a new "sponsor" to the 2nd stage pre-order. I know the excellent quality of Bill's watches & dials ... I'm sure that Kingston will be more than a superb homage & very excited boarding to this MKII-WUS project :-!

Regards from Barcelona,

Toni


----------



## iFunky

*Re: Please note that*



tallguy said:


> Yves, I'm pretty sure the "local pickup" is just there so that you wouldn't be charged shipping on your deposit by Bill's ordering system....I'm quite sure Bill isn't expecting a visit from all 200 of us:-d:-d (wow, and thanks for giving me the opportunity to make my 1800th post on WUS!)


However I'll be happy to pay Bill a visit :-d


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: Please note that*



tallguy said:


> Yves, I'm pretty sure the "local pickup" is just there so that you wouldn't be charged shipping on your deposit by Bill's ordering system....I'm quite sure Bill isn't expecting a visit from all 200 of us:-d:-d (wow, and thanks for giving me the opportunity to make my 1800th post on WUS!)


I just checked my receipt, I was charged $12.50 S&H on my preorder from a couple of months ago. :think:


----------



## k7lro

It's early in the process - I wouldn't worry about anything for a few more months.


----------



## TheDude

Preordered this evening.


This will be my third MKII... :-!


----------



## obie

2nd stage pre-order is now closed. There will be no more pre-orders available for the Kingston.


----------



## justsellbrgs

obie said:


> 2nd stage pre-order is now closed. There will be no more pre-orders available for the Kingston.


lucky me..... during a stingray sale confirmation 10 days ago, Obie mentioned i should get off my hands and order the Kingston if I indeed wanted one on pre-order.

thanks brother...:-!


----------



## obie

You are quite welcome.. Glad to have been of assistance...


----------

